
Sunny side up: fringe benefits of a troubled mind - bsaraogi
https://www.rafiki.io/sunny-side-up-fringe-benefits-of-a-troubled-mind-talk/
======
epalmer
My mother was bipolar and there was no upside to this disorder for her. She
had long cycles of depression (6 months to 18 months) and very short intense
manic periods where she spent all of her available money and talked about
conspiracies as if they were real.

I can imagine that a bipolar individual with less deep cycles might get
inspiration to innovate during the manic periods.

The list of well know people that were or are bipolar is remarkable for the
creativity on the list.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_people_with_bipolar_di...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_people_with_bipolar_disorder)

Maybe my mother was just not one of the lucky ones.

------
DanBC
Thank you for sharing this. I am a bit worried about "benefits of mental
illness" posts, but I think you managed to strike the balance between
recognising that sometimes mental illness is devastating, and sometimes it's
okay.

I liked the nuanced comments about medication. I'm a bit concerned about
#medicatedandmighty - it's great that those people feel that, but I don't, and
I want to be able to say that I dislike this or that medication.

I'm really interested in experiences of mental ill-health stigma from other
countries (I'm in UK), so I found this post useful.

